# Wolf fish in Florida



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

Are wolf fish illegal in Florida? I can't remember. I found one for sale on line that is gorgeous, but I don't want Fish and Game knocking on my door!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

i dont know about that never even heard of them where in Florida do you live? What was the site? If they have a website email them and ask or find the one closest to you


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

Picture of wolf Fish


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

You should call the F&G or email the site. Wow those are some funky lookin fish what size tank are you putting that monster in?


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

full size they are usually under a foot, but as you can see from the teeth, highly predatory. If I get one I have an 85g tank I could put it in. Still haven't decided, though, need to find out if they are legal or not....


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

maybe try this link

http://www.myflorida.com/includes/contactus.shtml

or this one 

http://myfwc.com/

I hope one of those will be of some help to you.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't worry; how often has anyone anywhere ever really been bothered by the f w c, anyway? If you ASK, they'll tell you they're not kosher even if they are, because that's just their mindset in Florida, and you'll lose your chance at great fish you could have had if you just went ahead and got them.

On the other hand, a good google search will show you a page listing the species forbidden in florida.


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

yeah, I know what you mean! I did a search on F&G's site, and they ARE illegal, however when I asked the SELLER- he said, who cares, everything is in Florida already ANYWAY.....

I've decided to not buy one from an on-line sale. I would love stories from anyone who has one of these awesome fish, however.


----------

